

Show HN: Gesture based calculator for children - tsunamifury
http://www.passingscoreapps.com

======
tsunamifury
This was a weekend project, and the first code I've ever shipped in my life. I
made it on conjunction with a special need teacher who was having trouble
teaching numerical concepts to students with certain disabilities.

It has some rough edges, but I wanted to share the idea with the HN community
and see what constructive feedback they might have.

